# Sneek peek at the Athens Youth bow.



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks real nice. :thumbs_up


----------



## AK12ring (Jan 8, 2006)

Man that looks awesome!!! Nice work Jason and Athens on a great top of the line youth bow!


----------



## DBCooper (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks great for the little kids what about dl and poundage and is this something for the bigger kids or just the little kids. and how about the cost is it going to be affordable, Dont take this the wrong way I would need aleast 3 of them around my house if the $ was right.


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Athens Kids bow*

That is sweet, keep doing a great job, can't wait to get a couple of those on the Bucks-Bows-Does Outdoor Adventure Trailer. the kids will have a great time shooting that bow and just in time for Christmas orders.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

You guys are SERIOUSLY hurting my wallet!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

What is the A to A on it? Draw weight? It looks to be a little small for my 10 year old.

A sweet looking bow none the less.


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

Will be interested to see the specs! Look sweet!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm definitely interested too. 

A few critiques (good and bad)...and I'm looking at this from the target point of view.

1) This bow looks like it's around 25-28" axle to axle. This is comparing it to the picture and using relevant spots to compare against my 34" Athens. That's okay...but the competition puts their bows anywhere from 28 (Hoyt Kobalt) to 29 (Hoyt Trykon Jr.) to 31 (PSE Chaos and Diamond Razor Edge). 

2) As an instructor - I like the fact that it comes with a STS. Good - most kids need an STS and you're providing it. 

3) I hope the draw length goes down to 17" or so. This puts you in good stead against your primary competition.

4) I like the placement of the stabilizer hole. That will give a child using a good stabilizer (B-Stinger/Smooth Stability) with a lower placement to give it some steadiness. It will counter the shorter ATA with something that's bottom weighted.

5) I hope this has a hard wall. Every kids bow that I've worked on (and it's a complaint of parents as well) has the wall really spongy. That affects accuracy. However, this looks like the cams hit against the cables, which can provide some sponginess at full draw.

6) A great advantage is that this bow looks like it's got a mass weight under 3lbs. Cool. A lighter bow means greater control.

7) Another instructor recommendation - I hate to say it, lose the grips. Kids' hands aren't that big. More potential hand torque means less potential success. There's nothing wrong with having kids shoot off of a bare riser.

Any chance a current staffer can have his kid shoot a test unit? I'd even be willing to pay shipping....both ways. You can have a FITA outdoor 7 year old champion shoot one and give you some good feedback.

-Steve


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice looking bow Jason!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*i beleave its*

14 - 24" and 30#


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice looking bow. My boy is only 2 but you can never start them to early.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> 14 - 24" and 30#


Hm. A Diamond Nuclear Ice/Bear Apprentice competitor.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I really like the looks of that bow! My boys birthday is on christmas, so hopefully I will be able to get him one!:wink:


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Athens*

If it is 14 to 24 that is perfect for a kids bow, all of these that are 18 to 28 is to long for the young kids.

It would be good to have the bow go 10 to 30 lbs but it takes a deep limb pocket to get that low to high lbs. 

Looking forward to getting a few of those on the Bucks-Bows-Does Outdoor Adventure shooting trailer for the shows this coming year.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*nice..*

well im planning on getting a kids bow this christmas, unfortunately my 1 major requirement is that it can go up to 45 lbs.


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great looking little bow.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Grrr...I just bought my son the Nuclear Ice last weekend for his birthday. I would rather have an Athens for him, does this bow match the specs of the Nuclear Ice?

BFL


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

WOW Jason that is very impressive:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## caseyann2210 (Mar 2, 2007)

*It is...*

Approx. 15-25'' draw and 28'' A 2 A


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats some nice engineering on that youth bow,:thumbs_up I bet Santa's list's are going to be full this year asking for it:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I knew you guys would like it!!!!

Howabout a pink camo version for the little girls???


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> I knew you guys would like it!!!!
> 
> Howabout a pink camo version for the little girls???


That would be a smart move for sure. Can the boys bow be all camo or just black?


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

Beautifull!!!

Good work!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> That would be a smart move for sure. Can the boys bow be all camo or just black?


I am sure there will be options on finish.

We will have more detail about in in the near future.

We basically just finished it and we have some testing to do and then productions will start.

It is really a neat little bow.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> I knew you guys would like it!!!!
> 
> Howabout a pink camo version for the little girls???


Yes please that would make my grand daughter very happy.:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Very nice for the kids:thumbs_up

Just starting a 9 year old grandchild out...so a new bow will make a great Xmas present:thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> I am sure there will be options on finish.
> 
> We will have more detail about in in the near future.
> 
> ...



Man....this trading bow stuff is getting expensive. Looks like we will have to get rid of the Nuclear Ice....cause sis will need a bow just like dads.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

caseyann2210 said:


> Approx. 15-25'' draw and 28'' A 2 A


And draw weights?

Again - where is this going to compete against? Diamond Nuclear Ice/Bear Apprentice, or the Diamond Razor Edge/PSE Chaos/Bear Young Gun/Hoyt Kobalt segment?

This is very important, since the archery world is lacking a good, hard wall compound bow for kids. Build one, and you will have instant fans....and buyers.

-Steve


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

-bowfreak- said:


> Man....this trading bow stuff is getting expensive. Looks like we will have to get rid of the Nuclear Ice....cause sis will need a bow just like dads.


I hear ya, my 8 year old daughter will be getting a new bow for x-mas and I'd love for it to be this one as long as it will fit her...I think we can get the draw length down I'm just worried about the draw weight, she's tall and skinny "takes back after mom there". Jason or Rodney as soon as you can let me know the details on it and we'll get the ball rolling on hooking my girl up.:thumbs_up


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> I'm definitely interested too.
> 
> A few critiques (good and bad)...and I'm looking at this from the target point of view.
> 
> ...


right now it is 24" ATA 7 1/2" BH adj mod from 14" to 25" this bow will max at 29lbs and we will offer it up to 70lbs in 10 lb inc with a limb change.



The weight is a little over 2 lbs americas best strings and cables and gordon glass limbs same grip as the accomplice 32 and 34, same shelf guard and same limb pockets. This bow is small but i was stacking arrows at 30 yrds with it set at 18" DL. other than smacking my chin with my thumb trigger it was a blast.

it really is a shooter once we are done with testing we will post result it will most likely be a few weeks. and i will also release the pricing.

if you are interested in this bow get with your dealer to pre order we allready have a list that is getting quite large of people on the list.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Athens1 said:


> right now it is 24" ATA 7 1/2" BH adj mod from 14" to 25" this bow will max at 29lbs and we will offer it up to 70lbs in 10 lb inc with a limb change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a little comment on the youth bow. If you could get the poundage to adjust to less than 10 lbs I think it would be the berries. If you could somehow get say 5-29 pounds you would be putting a hurting on all of the other kids bows. Reason being...a 3 or 4 year old can draw 5 or 6 lbs but 10 is a little tough. I have a 4 yr old and she is big for her age. She can draw 10 lbs with a little help.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Athens1 said:


> right now it is 24" ATA 7 1/2" BH adj mod from 14" to 25" this bow will max at 29lbs and we will offer it up to 70lbs in 10 lb inc with a limb change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So - I could technically order a 30-40 pound version straight off, then order the 40-50 pound limbs at the same time?

-Steve


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Draw stops will give it a hard wall...:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Beastmaster said:


> So - I could technically order a 30-40 pound version straight off, then order the 40-50 pound limbs at the same time?
> 
> -Steve


it is my understanding that the bow will be standard with the 29lb limbs,,,then additional limbs may be purchased to increase the pounds.

Pm sent:thumbs_up


----------



## ERK_A (Oct 14, 2009)

*Nice*

That bow is sweet what will the retail be ?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ERK_A said:


> That bow is sweet what will the retail be ?


We are crunching numbers and should have the MSRP next week.

Our goal is to keep it priced as low as we possibly can. 

The youth bow project is about getting children into archery at a very early age and having a bow that will grow right along with them. 

The Protege' has a Machined aluminum riser, Americas Best strings, Gordon Glass limbs and a string stop.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> We are crunching numbers and should have the MSRP next week.
> 
> Our goal is to keep it priced as low as we possibly can.
> 
> ...


Thanks. PM'ed you back!

As an instructor who teaches with and works with two current US Archery Team members (one went to Bejing in 2008 - he's my son's coach), I cannot tell you the importance of a hard wall in teaching children to shoot compound.

And - let's look at this in another light, putting my parent hat on. As parents, we sacrifice a lot to be able to provide stuff to our children. We want them to get into archery, we also want them to have equipment that is just as good as ours. 

My Athens Accomplice has an excellent, hard wall. My PSE Bow Madness XL has a good, hard wall. Why should my son have to make do with walls at full draw ranging from "spongy" to "okay but slightly springy". Kids should have a hard wall just like we do. It's better for them, better for their confidence, and their accuracy will go up because of a small design thing.

To explain further as to why this is important (and putting my instructor hat back on) - a springy back wall will have child archers who are inconsistent in their draw technique to pull against the wall, the wall gives, and upon release - the arrow will go up slightly from the intended/aimed point of impact. Your resulting target face will have a line of arrows up and down starting from the target center. It almost looks like an exclamation point....big dot on the bottom and a line of arrows sprouting above it.

A hard wall will allow the child archer to excel faster, gain confidence sooner, and most importantly, generate muscle memory that is consistent. You want to teach your kid to shoot accurately and nail that pigeon/rabbit/squirrel/small game whatever? You want the bow to fit the child and have a hard wall to draw against. You take the time as an archer to ensure that you have the best you can afford....why aren't we demanding the archery companies provide the same to our kids?

Anyhow, I'll take my hat off to Athens. They answered this call of excellence for our future of archery - this bow is gonna kick the tail of bows like the Diamond Nuclear Ice, and will even spank users of the 15-30# Razor Edge...which unfortunately is the current "standard" of youth bows right now.

Great job! I look forward to putting one of these through it's paces!

-Steve


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just showerd my 5 and six year old girls  Oh boy they flippped out...... one want one like daddy's (all black) the other want a pink camo. 

So much for the 37 Accomplice :lol: I'd rather see my girls shoot anyway 

I'll have to buy another one for the nine month old boy in a few more years!!

Athens keeps this up and they'll be mixing it up with the big dogs in no time!!!!

great job guys!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

Its a beauty. Nice job Jason. :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

On the draw length adjustments...Are we gonna have to swap draw mods or is it a rotating draw mod setup??? Just wondering if I'm gonna have to get a grab bag of mods for it since I know I'll be tweaking on it to fit my 8 year old. 
Also, on the PINK Camo version, is the camo gonna be a woodland style, digital style, or the NEXT Vista style over a pink base color??? Honestly I think something like a woodland "blob" style with pink, white & black would look the best...I'm sure when I place my order it'll be a pink camo one insted of black like my Accomplice, she's a big fan of pink.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

rotating mod, we are a company that cane make custom request within reason
we often have stock or access to limbs that will make most all weights. keep this in mind we can answer your questions from the plant.

thanks


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:ranger:


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

I am very interested in this bow. I was planning on getting the Diamond Nuclear Ice for my 5 year old daughter for Christmas, but this one looks really nice as well and my local pro shop is an Athens dealer. I would rather do business with him than Gander Mountain. As long as the price is around the same and I can get one with say a black riser and pink camo limbs, Ill get that over the Diamond NI. :thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Athens1 said:


> rotating mod, we are a company that cane make custom request within reason
> we often have stock or access to limbs that will make most all weights. keep this in mind we can answer your questions from the plant.
> 
> thanks


silly question. will you need a press to adjust the DL? I'm thinking no but have to ask. Just say yes so I can justify a press to the wife!!! I need on to do my own work


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

WNYBuckHunter said:


> I am very interested in this bow. I was planning on getting the Diamond Nuclear Ice for my 5 year old daughter for Christmas, but this one looks really nice as well and my local pro shop is an Athens dealer. I would rather do business with him than Gander Mountain. As long as the price is around the same and I can get one with say a black riser and pink camo limbs, Ill get that over the Diamond NI. :thumbs_up


I dont think we can keep quite as cheap but we are working on keeping it as low as possible. I can tell ya there wont be any plastic on it, all Machined!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I like it and my daughters will too. But lets work on a full grip for these bows. I know my kids need more grip angle to shoot good. After shooting for 4 and 6 years they know what they like. My 9 year old will be hunting next year and shoots all winter long.

Nice to see it all machined :thumb:


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> I dont think we can keep quite as cheap but we are working on keeping it as low as possible. I can tell ya there wont be any plastic on it, all Machined!


As long as its in the ballpark. I would rather give my local guy the business. Gander has already done me wrong with my PSE, so I dont want to go back to their bow shop for anything.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Jason you guys are really out doing yourselfs. That is a great looking youth bow!! Nice job!!:thumbs_up


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Bump for a GREAT COMPANY!!!

any prices on the youth bow yet?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dpoutdoor said:


> Bump for a GREAT COMPANY!!!
> 
> any prices on the youth bow yet?


Nope!!!

I will try to get the price to the staff before it is released!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Nope!!!
> 
> I will try to get the price to the staff before it is released!


Let me know for sure! I'm prolly gonna need two of them 

Do you need a press to adjust DL?? prolly not since it's a module but i need justification for a press


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

This yougth bow looks awesome. My son isn't quite old enough yet or I would seriously consider one for his Christmas.


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump: Great company, will cost many "Santas" money at Christmas I'm sure.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey rodney. Sorry if I missed it, but what's the low side of the draw weight looking like it'll be?? And is the dl adjustable without a press?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Athens1 said:


> Here is a pick of the latest addition to the Athens 2010 line up it will be called the "Protégé" it is a top of the line youth bow with some of the same features that the big boy athens has. face it every kid wants what dad or mom has. LOL
> 
> I will release more on this soon it will be ready for christmas.
> 
> ...


:bump:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump: For the kids.........:star:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

BUMP again. Still looking for low side of draw weight. Press needed for SL adjusting""(more than likely not).


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump2:.........Where was a bow like this when I was a kid???


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Hoytec12 (Sep 10, 2009)

What's the latest on this? Looking for a bow for the lady and like the looks of this but don't want to wait any longer.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hoytec12 said:


> What's the latest on this? Looking for a bow for the lady and like the looks of this but don't want to wait any longer.


I think you should probably look at an accomplice 32 , the protege is designed for youths. 

It is still being developed.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

shot this bow the other day it was stacking arrows my son will have one for sure!


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Pink Camo is a great idea. Looking for a bow for my 8 year old daughter, and she will eat it up if it is in the pick camo. She'd be fired up to say the least. Man you guys keep this up, and I may very well have an Athens family! Looks great guys.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:bump::ranger:


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Athens1 said:


> right now it is 24" ATA 7 1/2" BH adj mod from 14" to 25" this bow will max at 29lbs and we will offer it up to 70lbs in 10 lb inc with a limb change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I have a 5 1/2 year old and I know what he will be getting for his birthday come spring. Excellent work Athens!


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

Any news on the Price? I would also like to know how low the draw weight will go.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

morphious said:


> Any news on the Price? I would also like to know how low the draw weight will go.


some questions cant be accurately answered because they are still working on the cams and mods.


Did I mention I figured out a great way to do draw stops so the bow has a nice wall???

Of course the engineer tried to take credit for it....:star: I had to call him out on it,,,

this is an awesome little bow I have to give Timmy credit he and Jason put the protege together in about 2 weeks and it is simply amazing.

We were all shooting the latest version in the shop and it is a blast to shoot...I can even shoot it lefthanded.


----------



## thunderchicken from La (Jun 20, 2009)

*Christmas.....*

Sweet looking bows, Santas ganna have to work overtime he needs three of em.....


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

That is the sweetest youth bow I have ever seen:thumbs_up


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

any word on how low the draw weight will go on this bow?


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*youth bow*

Jason, Rodney, Pam can't wait to see the youth bow finished, i have about 1200 kids per year shoot archery at outdoors shows and this will go along with where we all need to be for or youth.

Its all about getting the young ones started for our future. Great job again.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

goldtip22 said:


> any word on how low the draw weight will go on this bow?


we are still playing with ATA limb deflection BH and the cams.

revison after revision...The latest version has been lightened up and it is such a great little bow.

We are pressing hard to get it all finished and ready for the Christmas.


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Very interested in the price. I have a 6 year old who needs a new bow. I am also on the market for a new bow (Buck Commander). It may be a father and son combo. Great little bow. Please update with price....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

firstshoot said:


> Very interested in the price. I have a 6 year old who needs a new bow. I am also on the market for a new bow (Buck Commander). It may be a father and son combo. Great little bow. Please update with price....


Just as soon as I am allowed I will get it posted.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

I am really looking forward to seeing the price on these. Will there be a left hand version available? I am hoping that they will be available to order and have by Christmas.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

WNYBuckHunter said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing the price on these. Will there be a left hand version available? I am hoping that they will be available to order and have by Christmas.


I am pretty sure we will do a lefty as well.

our goal is to have them ready for shipping in time for Christmas.


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:ranger:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:director: Oh SANTA :director:


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Any news on the Youth Bow?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dpoutdoor said:


> Any news on the Youth Bow?



yeah its gonna be even better than first described....looks and performance!!!:thumbs_up


Timmy is working very hard to get it ready to head to production.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Can't wait to see the final product and specs!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Great, I cant wait


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*great looking bow*

that is a awesome looking youth bow:thumbs_up


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

Any news in the Price, the DLs, & Poundage?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

morphious said:


> Any news in the Price, the DLs, & Poundage?


not yet.

and with Christmas right around the corner, the Protege is our #1 priority with 2 of our engineers working every day on it.

It is close but it has to be perfect before we release it.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> not yet.
> 
> and with Christmas right around the corner, the Protege is our #1 priority with 2 of our engineers working every day on it.
> 
> It is close but it has to be perfect before we release it.


I cant wait to hear the final specs on it...My 8 year old needs one, she has Christmas than her b-day is in Jan. so she might end up with one on her b-day if nothing else. 
Rodney does Amanda have pricing on them for staffers yet so we can pre-order one?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> I cant wait to hear the final specs on it...My 8 year old needs one, she has Christmas than her b-day is in Jan. so she might end up with one on her b-day if nothing else.
> Rodney does Amanda have pricing on them for staffers yet so we can pre-order one?


I dont think they do yet.

I am going to send out a mass email in RE to the Protege.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree..........ooops, I couldn't resist. 

There sure are going to be a lot of happy kids this Christmas. Thanks Athens. :santa:


----------



## BONECLTR (Jun 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Is the price and final specs going to be out on this soon? I need to get my Christmas budget in order really soon.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

WNYBuckHunter said:


> Is the price and final specs going to be out on this soon? I need to get my Christmas budget in order really soon.


trust me,,,we are working very hard on this project..

and as soon as I have that info i will get it out..

thank you for being patient..:thumbs_up


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

I talked to my local proshop and they said they were looking into the athens bows. I am waiting for The price and specs. thanks for the update.


----------



## NC-Rookie (Jul 27, 2008)

Great looking bow, thats what I will buying my 10 year old son next year !!


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

This little bow is sweet. I might just buy one to bow fish with. They are too cool not to have at least one of them.


----------



## nbsmith79 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Bump*

Gotta keep this thread going since I might be in the market for a little bow for my 4(almost 5) year old daughter.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

*bow*

I need 4 of them since I have 4 boys form 6 to 11 years old and they are beating my head about getting a boy for them NOW!!!!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

rooster4l said:


> I need 4 of them since I have 4 boys form 6 to 11 years old and they are beating my head about getting a boy for them NOW!!!!


Whoa!!! I thought I was in bad shape having to buy two if them!!! At least it's something besides an iPod or crap like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kohensdad (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome looking bow! i just bought each of my two boys a mini-genesis. the younger is 3 and i needed to be able to adjust the poundage down to 5 or 6lbs so he can pull it. i'd love to be able to return those mini-genesis if this bow is comparable as far as the draw weights were concerned.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

TTT for this awesome little bow. Man, I know what my kids are getting when they are big enough. I have a feeling my boy will end up with one for his b-day next year or maybe even next Christmas. Way to go Athens!


----------



## lukeandwillsdad (Nov 29, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just got back to shop today and i can tell you we are cramming to get this done for xmas production risers are looking better than prototypes will keep u up to date .

thanks
Jason


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Athens1 said:


> Just got back to shop today and i can tell you we are cramming to get this done for xmas production risers are looking better than prototypes will keep u up to date .
> 
> thanks
> Jason


Thanks for the update Jason!!! Can't wait to see the final product!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

That sounds good....


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bump back up. My kid needs a quick handling, short ATA, hunting only bow in 30-40# or 40-50#. 

-Steve


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Any word, my son is going to need a new 3d bow!!


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

I called Athens a couple weeks ago and got put on the list for the protege, If you want one, that is prolly the best thing to do, when they do become available, Athens will call you to get your payment info from what I understand.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bad news, not going to be ready to ship in time for Christmas.

We are going to miss it by about 3 weeks.

Trust me tried but it just isnt going to happen.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Rodney,

Athens has been busting tail so much this year. 

Look at all that Athens and it's staff have achieved - I realize that to some this may be a disappointment, but if we look at all the stuff you guys have done, Athens has hit a home run for 2009. 

Kudos to Jason, Rodney, Amanda, Pam, Wes, and everyone else for a great year that we've had!

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Athens has been busting tail so much this year.
> 
> ...


I agree beastmaster...just the reputation speaks for its self..

No dissappointments here.....good things come to those who wait....


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know, guess it'll end up being a baday present, and not Christmas. Im sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Beastmaster said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Athens has been busting tail so much this year.
> 
> ...


Amen steve. Thanks for keeping us in he know! I have one bday in march. Then another in june. Think will ease the hit on the wallet. 

You guys are doing an eXcellent job .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Athens has been busting tail so much this year.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Rodney, you and the gang have been doing an excellent job.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

UP to the top


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Bad news, not going to be ready to ship in time for Christmas.
> 
> We are going to miss it by about 3 weeks.
> 
> Trust me tried but it just isnt going to happen.


Just goes to show Athens' dedication to quality, waiting until it is perfected before releasing there products. I just bought my boy a Nuclear ice in september but he has a birthday in March so some lucky kid is going to get a good deal on a used Diamond and my boy will have an Athens just like dad's.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

Any pic of the bows yet????


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

bump back up to 1st page, Rodney, will the Protege come in camo?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dpoutdoor said:


> bump back up to 1st page, Rodney, will the Protege come in camo?


Possibly in the future.

Solid black and Pink Camo for the first run.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

I spoke to a lady at work Friday and her son wants a bow..........I think I just found a buyer for my son's Nuclear Ice. Told her I'd give her a good deal.

Now the boy can have a bow just like Daddy's, just a bit smaller! Can't wait, the Protege looks so sweet. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

definately gonna get my 10 year old one, he will be so excited, thats a sharp looking youth bow


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Still waiting on more pics, more specs, and the bow!!!!!!
PLEASE!!!!


----------



## RageSavage18 (Apr 26, 2008)

wsbark01 said:


> Still waiting on more pics, more specs, and the bow!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!


it it on their sight...just waiting the price now.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

bump back to the top!

Are the higher poundage limbs still going to be an option?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

cartman308 said:


> bump back to the top!
> 
> Are the higher poundage limbs still going to be an option?


the bow will come with 29 pound limbs,,,with optional limbs sold seperate.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> Still waiting on more pics, more specs, and the bow!!!!!!
> PLEASE!!!!


here is the final product. fresh out of RD


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I see a great future for this bow. If I could put these cams on a 50# Accomplice, imagine the possibilities! I could build my Accomplice 34 into a target bow for the wife. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

does anybody know the specs and speed on this bow?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

I sure wish they would tell us the price so I could put up the money. My kids are going crazy waiting for there bows. Plus the wife geting one. Well lets just say I will be working lots of overtime at work for a long time


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

rooster4l said:


> I sure wish they would tell us the price so I could put up the money. My kids are going crazy waiting for there bows. Plus the wife geting one. Well lets just say I will be working lots of overtime at work for a long time


My girls are waiting on a price as well...............


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> here is the final product. fresh out of RD


GOD that looks MEAN!!! My son will love it!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

currently it will be offered in two color combos

Black with camo limbs

Anodized fusion pink with pink Next camo limbs....Looks great.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah yes, a must have for my 6 yr old. I have a buyer for his Nuc. Ice, just waiting for the release of the baddest youth bow in history.


----------

